# 

## shkillzs

Dzień dobry,

Mam do utwardzenia 90m drogi o szerokości 5m oraz wykonanie zjazdu na drogę powiatową.

Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny za przybliżoną wycenę wykonania utwardzenia drogi tak aby nadawała się do przejazdu ciężkiego sprzętu pod budowę domu, oraz jaki może być koszt wykonania zjazdu? pozwolenie, projekt, wykonanie?

Dziękuje.

----------


## Elfir

nie uważasz, że zależy to w dużej mierze od gleby? 
Inaczej kosztować będzie na suchych piaskach a inaczej na podmokłej glinie.
Poza tym to chyba ktoś powinien obejrzeć przed wyceną, wiec po prostu lepiej złożyć oferty na oferteo czy olx.

----------


## shkillzs

Teren jest suchy, zależy mi tylko na przybliżonej wycenie.

----------


## Kaizen

Geowłóknina, 25cm gruzu betonowego + 5cm drobnego tłucznia od pyłu do 3cm, korytowanie, zagęszczenie, bez wywozu ziemi - 88zł/m2 z VAT.

----------


## Robinson74

U mnie tak w terenie gliniastym (bez wywiezienia urobku): 
- korytowanie 30-40cm 
- geowłóknina 
- tłuczeń 20cm 
- kliniec 15cm 
- utwardzenie 
70zł/m2 + VAT

----------


## Kaizen

Dodam, że moje to wycena sprzed tygodnia. W kwietniu 2018 ten sam wykonawca wyceniał to samo na 68zł/m2.

----------

